# Lathe ID?



## WillRiseley (23 Apr 2014)

Hi guys after some help if possible?

I just grabbed a cheap lathe off eBay as it has a bit more capacity for bowls than mine and wondered if anybody new the make of it? The guy selling it doesn't know the make so before I go collect it I'm trying to do some homework about it. I can't find anything similar looking online anywhere. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## NickWelford (23 Apr 2014)

Have to say I've never seen one like that!


----------



## Spindle (23 Apr 2014)

Hi

It has that home made look to me.

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Apr 2014)

It certainly gives me the impression that there should be something else at the tailstock end..... If not home made then possibly adapted.


----------



## Woodmonkey (23 Apr 2014)

Looks like it could be a kity, something like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodturning-L ... 7675.l2557


----------



## procell (24 Apr 2014)

I agree with Graham. If the bed is made from sheet steel it needs support at the tail stock end or it will move all over the place. There does not seem to be anything to keep the gap between the bed sections at a constant width. Don't wish to put a dampener on your new purchase but I would think if you enjoy turning you will soon be looking for something a bit more robust. The first thing you need to check is does he know what the spindle thread size is (3/4" x16. or 1" x 8 seem to be most common) If its not a standard thread you will struggle to get accessories for it.


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Apr 2014)

I agree it is probably a Kity but the one shown from ebay, though taken from a bad angle, looks like it has some form of cap over the tail end of the bed.


----------



## Spindle (24 Apr 2014)

Come on guys - it's nothing like the Kity in the link


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Apr 2014)

I wouldn't say it's nothing like it... It has that green pressed steel look of a kity


----------



## Spindle (24 Apr 2014)

Hi

It has different section bed bars, a different headstock, different tool rest assy, different tail stock, different control box - but yes you're right, it's green :lol: 

Regards Mick


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Apr 2014)

Green and triangular!


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Apr 2014)

Woodmonkey":1nriluaj said:


> Green and triangular!


seems pretty conclusive


----------



## WillRiseley (24 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. Heading to get it tomorrow so will give you an update if I can find out a maker name on it. Looks like it may need a little detling but hopefully it gives me the capacity I want.


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Apr 2014)

Good Luck.


----------



## WillRiseley (25 Apr 2014)

A little update. Collected it today and off to a good start it didn't run so had to bypass the switch, got it loaded into the car and got home. 

It's homemade but looks based on a kitty 663 or similar as the weld quality could never be a manufactured weld. 

Now to fit a chuck to it, how can I work out the thread size? I have taken some measurements of the thread and have the following

Thread lentgh 12.5/13mm (battery is dead in calipers) 
Diameter of thread to outside of threads 28.5mm
And there is 4 thread tops as I would call them. 

I'm thinking it could be either 1x8tpi or 33x3.5tpi??

Anyone have any help?
Thanks


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Apr 2014)

Hi Will

Not sure what thread it is but at those measurements it certainly isn't 33x3.5tpi as that is 33mm across the threads and 5 ridges to the 15mm

Phil


----------



## Spindle (25 Apr 2014)

Hi

From your measurements it could be 1 1/8" x 7 TPI which is a BSW / UNC thread.

Regards Mick


----------



## Woodmonkey (25 Apr 2014)

Good luck finding a chuck to fit that....


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Apr 2014)

If the outside diameter of the threads is 28.5..... ? sounds a bit small for 33 X 3.5


----------



## WillRiseley (25 Apr 2014)

I'm now thinking my 300 mile round trip may have been wasted. I'm using the axminster catalogue and coming up with near to either 1 1/2" x 8tpi or 1 x 12tpi but I may just be stupid. It also has no morse taper so could they have used a metal lathe centre with threads on?


----------



## Spindle (26 Apr 2014)

Hi

Not sure what you're using an Axi catalogue for - look here for details of how to determine your spindle thread:

http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/medias/ ... E_D_en.pdf

As I said - from the measurements you supplied it's probably 1 1/8" x 7 TPI which is not a thread I've seen chucks or adaptors produced for. Hopefully you haven't committed too much funding to this purchase - your best bet may be to cut you losses and start again with something a little more mainstream.

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Apr 2014)

Spindle":mvj3u0cg said:


> your best bet may be to cut you losses and start again with something a little more mainstream.
> Regards Mick


Sad to say it but I have to agree. Help is always available here 'before' you decide to buy.


----------



## WillRiseley (26 Apr 2014)

Only have £50 into it and some fuel money. 

It seems as if an inserts available for a supernova2 chuck. They list a 7 & 8 tip but you guys say it's a 7tpi?

Hopefully I can make use of it otherwise I'll keep the motor and scrap the body in


----------



## Spindle (26 Apr 2014)

Hi

I can only guess at what the thread is - your TPI measurement is not accurate enough to be certain. You need to accurately measure the spindle thread and use the dimensions you get to determine the thread size from the document I linked.

Regards Mick


----------



## Dalboy (26 Apr 2014)

Spindle":enqkvmri said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure what you're using an Axi catalogue for - look here for details of how to determine your spindle thread:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Mick saved for future reference


----------



## Dalboy (26 Apr 2014)

WillRiseley have just sent a PM


----------

